# Surfjitsu II



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

Surfjitsu is back on again 10th-13th May in Lagos , Algarve Portugal. Surfing lessons in the morning and Jits in the evening. Going to be a great camp and suitable for all levels all details are here Surfjitsu : Shinobi Academy, SURFJITSU,CAIO TERRA


----------

